
Video Q&A with Peter Norvig on A.I., Machine Learning. Live now - simon_acca
http://event.on24.com/wcc/r/1274664/C19937E746E76673C9D104397A95DF50?partnerref=acmcta
======
simon_acca
For the record, it starts at: December 08, 2016 at 12:00 PM Eastern Standard
Time

